
Europe’s history explains why it will never produce a Google - wolfgke
https://www.economist.com/europe/2018/10/13/europes-history-explains-why-it-will-never-produce-a-google
======
Nokinside
As an European, I agree.

When Nordic countries teamed up and created single Mobile network standard and
large market, it created basis for two global telecom giants - Ericsson and
Nokia. They are still major players today.

There are five mobile network equipment providers in the world. Two from EU,
two from China and one from South Korea. The absence of US companies from this
strategically important market is stunning.

